# Fluffy Butt



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know if some Havs carry a heavier coat than others under their tails but it took us an after hours emergency trip to Michigan State University and $110.00 to find out Lola needed a sanitary trim...which they performed.

We took her in when she was acting extremely constipated. I've fully bathed and groomed her every Sunday or Monday since she arrived here. Apparently a "fecal ball" (the MSU diagnosis) can form quickly in their long hair and act as a plug...stopping things up. I had cleaned her up and brushed her out the day before for a visit to MIL. Plus a full grooming with sanitary trim had been discussed with a groomer I'm interested in using. I should have acted on it rather than discussing and thinking about it.

So feeling bad for causing Lola's discomfort :sorry:but relieved it wasn't something worse, I sheepishly paid the $110 and told hubby I appreciated his not saying what I know he was likely thinking. :redface:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ound:

We've never had a trip to the ER over it, but we've certainly had trouble with poop clinging there. usually on Pixel, whose coat is VERY fine and downy (for lack of a better term!) with more of a crimp to it. (though it's not "curly"... neither parent carries the curly gene) Both the others have shinier, slightly heavier hair with less crimp. Their's is not heavy or coarse in any way, but things don't get stuck as easily. 

However, Pixel acts EXTREMELY distressed if something is stuck, so I know to investigate immediately and sort things out. Part of the reason she's in a puppy cut is because of how easily her coat clings to things, whether poop or (more commonly) plant material of ANY type. I never have to trim butts on the other two. Panda, of course, doesn't have her adult coat yet, so the jury is still out. (though this tends to be a BIGGER problem with puppy hair!) Kodi just never needs it. I trim his inner thighs a bit to prevent the fine ouch knots they can get there, and around his sheath because otherwise it gets yellow. On both girls, I trim around their girly bits, because they get a bit mucky otherwise.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

We definitely had the clinging problem with Kirby occasionally. His hair was very thick and slightly curly so he always picked up bits of the outdoors, and volumes of snow. On the poop side, you could always tell when things were starting to cling, because when he came in, he would be tail down, and just acting unhappy about it. We would do an under tail check :surprise: and head up for a butt bath. A sanitary trim definitely helps, we usually kept him in a puppy cut, so it was usually as his fur was getting longer that we would have an issue. So far, Stormy's fur doesn't seem to be picking everything up, so crossing my fingers that this won't be a problem.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Those fluffy butts can hide a lot! Don't feel bad Pauline because I can see how that can easily happen. Scout has more of a problem than Truffles. I always check him because he has so much coat and it can be hidden. Truffles has a silky coat and doesn't have that problem, but it does end up on her pantaloons. :biggrin1: They both get sanitary trims when they are groomed, but sometimes it is still a problem.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

There had been some serious illness posts on the forum so I was fearing the worst...bowel obstruction, some awful impaction or worse. Our vet was closed, the 24/7 emergency clinic didn't have a vet on duty until midnight (?!) so MSU was next in line. That's the last time I'll pay over $100 for a sanitary trim. 

Lola had a very thorough bath this morning, she's all cleaned up and my lesson has been learned. She's currently sensitive about having her back end fussed with so after the multiple sudsings and rinsings I let that area mostly air dry. We'll get back to detail (pun in there?) work in a day or two. Lol.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG - the things we do for our beloved Havanese! The great news is that nothing was wrong and you're just out $110. Funny story and good learnings for your friends on HF!


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> OMG - the things we do for our beloved Havanese! The great news is that nothing was wrong and you're just out $110. Funny story and good learnings for your friends on HF!


I was laughing to myself and thinking the same thing, I keep Abril short as she is very curly and check the bottom lots and we do a wash and comb to get her cleaned up.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Cute posts. Same problem here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CindyLou said:


> We definitely had the clinging problem with Kirby occasionally. His hair was very thick and slightly curly so he always picked up bits of the outdoors, and volumes of snow. On the poop side, you could always tell when things were starting to cling, because when he came in, he would be tail down, and just acting unhappy about it. We would do an under tail check :surprise: and head up for a butt bath. A sanitary trim definitely helps, we usually kept him in a puppy cut, so it was usually as his fur was getting longer that we would have an issue. So far, Stormy's fur doesn't seem to be picking everything up, so crossing my fingers that this won't be a problem.


It definitely varies from one dog to another... especially when they get past the puppy stage. The ONLY time Kodi has had poop stick to his butt is during a few bouts of diarrhea.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My boy had the same once a year or so ago, but I figured it out before a vet visit. It was like cement on his bum hole. I felt so bad that I didn't catch it earlier. I learned from that one time and now regularly check both dogs. Lola had a butt bath after this morning's walk. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

boomana said:


> My boy had the same once a year or so ago, but I figured it out before a vet visit. It was like cement on his bum hole. I felt so bad that I didn't catch it earlier. I learned from that one time and now regularly check both dogs. Lola had a butt bath after this morning's walk. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


I know what you mean about not catching it earlier and feeling bad. My Lola was very uncomfortable with her BM earlier today. We put lidocaine ointment on her both for pain relief and lubrication. Poor baby.

Yep...ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Been there twice with Hershey and I comb (not brush) that area twice a day just to make sure. It just happens. I found his coat to be very tangle prone back there. I plop him in the sink hold his butt in the air and work slowly and methodically with paper towel and comb then sanitize everything including the dog haha.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my! That's almost as bad as the $400 + I spent at the neurologists for an xray and exam when it turned out Sophie had just had a bee sting. 

I have not had that problem yet but good to know it can happen. And yes SO thankful to hear it wasn't anything more serious and the most damage was only done to your pocket book!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Dee Dee I immediately thought of your bee sting experience with Sophie when we were given the diagnosis. I told the vet that had she told me what was wrong with Lola without my husband present I'd have made up some dramatic condition just to save face. Lol.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So glad it wasn't anything serious!! Whimsy will get a little piece of poop stuck in the hairs below her butt once in a while. She will stand like a statue until I come and get it off with the comb. It just flicks right off with out a bath thank goodness.


----------

